
Hermes – a Nix/Guix-like package manager for Linux - open-paren
https://acha.ninja/blog/introducing_hermes/
======
solarkraft
But how does it compare to Nix and Guix? On first look it seems like it brings
very little infrastructure, which may well be an advantage.

Can you somehow provide pre-built binaries?

~~~
open-paren
Pre-built binaries are provided on the releases page[0] of the repo. It's not
a single-binary program, so they're all together in a .tar.gz.

The author has a page[1] on the comparison to Nix/Guix. The gist of it is that
"these simplifications range from less code, fewer commands, no C++, no
monads, no lazy functional programming, no glibc."

[0]:
[https://github.com/andrewchambers/hermes/releases](https://github.com/andrewchambers/hermes/releases)
[1]:
[https://github.com/andrewchambers/hermes/blob/master/doc/com...](https://github.com/andrewchambers/hermes/blob/master/doc/compared-
to-nix-and-guix.md)

